# Rider Retaliation Rating From Driver



## LBDriver (Nov 30, 2015)

When does the rider see our rating of them reflected in their overall rating, before or after they rate us?

Sometimes I want to give a rider a 1 or a 2 but I don't want them to then give me a low rating because I gave one to them.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

The passenger never sees their rating. They can ask a driver or they can email Uber and they will respond in a day or so, but it is not reported to them like it is to drivers. Have no fears about giving accurate ratings.


----------



## LBDriver (Nov 30, 2015)

I wish you were right, but they can see their rating.

In the passenger app select Help, Account, then "I would like to know my rating". Tap the Submit button and the following message appears: "THANK YOU Your average is 5.0 stars."

That is my passenger rating because for my one trip as a passenger I was the perfect passenger:
Entered destination
On curb waiting
Didn't eat or drink
Tipped

Now if on my second trip I made the driver wait 4.5 minutes with no communication or a thanks for wating and didn't tip, I would deserve a 1 or 2. Because I only had one ride with a 5 my average would take a big drop. Hopefully I won't see this until the driver rated me or the time to rate the driver had expired.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

LBDriver said:


> I wish you were right, but they can see their rating.
> 
> In the passenger app select Help, Account, then "I would like to know my rating". Tap the Submit button and the following message appears: "THANK YOU Your average is 5.0 stars."
> 
> ...


Oh wow thanks! That's definitely new!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I went from a 5.0 to a 4.8


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

Drivers always know who gives them the shitty rating.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

LBDriver said:


> they can see their rating.
> 
> In the passenger app select Help, Account, then "I would like to know my rating". Tap the Submit button and the following message appears: "THANK YOU Your average is 5.0 stars."


Thank you for the "heads up". I followed your tutorial to the letter and it rendered my rating. I have taken only three trips on UberX, but every driver gave me five stars. It did not hurt my cause that I tipped every one, even the one with the dirty car, although she did not receive as much as the other two did.


----------

